# Converting copper to PVC



## Guest (Dec 10, 2003)

I was contemplating this idea and wondered about its merits and code issues.....I have 1960's ranch house in NJ which has copper pipe plumbing throughout the house. The former owner (1 owner since myself)...had connected the well pump to the X-trol well tank and then to a 50 micron filter and a Calcite treatment tank due to low pH (5.89) water. This low pH is obviously causing copper corrosion and elevated lead levels detected in the water due to the solder. My question is, what are the thoughts about replacing ALL the copper pipes with PVC....it would be an easy task as all the lines are easily accesible from the basement and only run to one bathroom, kitchen, and clothes washer?....and downsides to switching over?...its is allowed? 

Ideas/thoughts would greatly be appreciated 

ps- well water was tested right out of the well pump and lead levels are undetectable...but lead levels of water from spigots are detectable.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

As far as codes go, contact your local building dept.


----------



## hatchet (Oct 27, 2003)

I don't believe there any issues with codes. The only code I know that does not allow PVC for water is in apartment or condominiums when it's being used for fire protection system. I believe the hot side of the water will need to be CPVC but it's been awhile since I've done any plumbing.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

The problem, hatchet, is every municipality has their own code system. I've seen some pretty weird codes in some villages... And then the town I live in, a suburb of Chicago, changes their codes quite frequently. For years you could put untreated cedar on a roof, then in Jan of this year they changed it to must be fire treated cedar. In November they went back to untreated cedar. I dunno WTF they are thinking.


----------



## hatchet (Oct 27, 2003)

I understand that.. many locales will adopt a certain code 97 UBC or something and then adopt or add their own subset to it.


----------



## REWOODWORKING (Nov 20, 2003)

*21 St Centry*

New Products Fellas Dont Know Name But Maybe One Of You Does Plastic ,flexible Alot Of Plummers Are Useing In Homes Insted Of Copper And Real Easy To Install 

Call Your Local Plumming Store And I Dont Mean Home Dopy Areal Plumming Store And They Will Help You

Crusty The Craftsman Aka Caps Included


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2004)

you can use pex for both hot and cold potable water. PVC should not be used fpr potable water for drains and sewage ok. Also can use cpcv for potable water lines.


----------



## theman (Dec 25, 2003)

*copper to pvc*

Grumpy's right check with the building dept.

Starting 2003 N Y can use PEX pipe, it comes on a roll (if your a contractor) or buy it by the length. its easy to use if it freeze the pipe can expand 400% and not break, the cost is about the same as copper but easer and quicker to install. a lot of plumbers are switching to pex good luck


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2004)

*Pexs pipe*

http://www.wirsbo.com/main.php?pm=1&mm=2&sm=0&pc=homeowner/ho_mm2sm0.php
I was hoping to send it as a link 

This will get you to the Pexs (wirsbo) site. It is allowed in N.J. 
38 states now allow the pexs pipe. Here in Wisconsin we are required to run 1 pexs line for each hot and cold faucet, and to be run off a manifold. If it isnt run properly it can look lik a mess. Cost will be about the same as running copper, but the install time is cut in half!! let me know if you have other questions 
Softail


----------



## softail (Jan 19, 2004)

sorry i didnt sign in ,, that last message was by me


----------



## dfoldoe (Mar 22, 2004)

I used pex line to redo the water lines in my brothers house and that was just a kitchen , bathroom, waterheater and pressure tank to hook up. Really easy to use and installs quite quickly as long as you have room for the crimping tool.


----------



## Bjd (Dec 19, 2003)

Pex is real nice to work with, however they do tend to leak at the crimps at first, I found that a little heat from a heat gun will do the trick. I have been installing the stuff for about 10 years, gone thru 3 deffernt type of fitting changes to the current crimp design, seem better than the old nut and ferruoe set up.
No MASS again prevails again with withholding the use of Aquapex for water supply use, they are still in the testing phase takeing place on Marthas Vinard IE the Kennedy estate.

Bernie


----------

